# EMT-B Jobs or Volunteer Positions - Pierce County, WA



## Drax (Dec 22, 2013)

Greetings,

I'm interested in any paid work as an EMT-B in the Pierce County/King County area. I'm separating from the military on Christmas day, and I'd like to get a new income rolling in. I'm interested in private ambulance companies and I believe I've applied to most in the area (RuralMetro, AMR, Tri-Med, Falck). Just curious if anyone has any inside information.

I recently graduated Bates EMT-B program and passed my NREMT. My end goal is a career in the fire service field, so if you know of any volunteer positions in the area that would welcome me, I'd also greatly appreciate it. I'd like to get a sponsor. I'm willing to travel about an hour away and I live in the Tacoma area.

I'm a hard working individual looking to support his family and have a career in a medicine/fire service field I've always dreamed of working in. Thank you for your responses.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 23, 2013)

Join Search and Rescue...  Or join a department that has volunteers or land a job.  Wait long enough an trimed will hire.  They usually hire a few every month since their turn over is so high.  But youll get good experience.  Rumor is R/M will hire again soon now that they are out of bankruptcy  (almost).  Who knows when amr or falck will hire again.


----------



## Drax (Dec 24, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Join Search and Rescue...  Or join a department that has volunteers or land a job.  Wait long enough an trimed will hire.  They usually hire a few every month since their turn over is so high.  But youll get good experience.  Rumor is R/M will hire again soon now that they are out of bankruptcy  (almost).  Who knows when amr or falck will hire again.



I was looking up Search and Rescue, but I didn't see anything that was EMT-B based. Are they an agency that sponsors or just a volunteer outfit?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2013)

You will get great experience at TriMed.  

King County Search and Rescue had placed a hiatus on affiliating new EMTs until they have been in for a year. A lot of people were just using them for the card. You might want to check and see if that's still the case.


----------



## Drax (Dec 24, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> You will get great experience at TriMed.
> 
> King County Search and Rescue had placed a hiatus on affiliating new EMTs until they have been in for a year. A lot of people were just using them for the card. You might want to check and see if that's still the case.



Thanks DEmedic, I'm really interested in working for them, I've heard mixed reviews about the business and the way it is run, but all have said the experience is great. I'm not extremely concerned about money, but I need "something" rolling in.

I live in Pierce County, I'm thinking about contacting them and seeing what is up.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 25, 2013)

I believe KCESAR will sponsor the card just not put you through school.  Check with Pierce county SAR about that too.   And Trimed is not that bad.  Just work.  keep your head low and you will get good experience.  Then start applying everywhere else to a more reputable company with an owner that wont randomly show up and fire your partner.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 25, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> I believe KCESAR will sponsor the card just not put you through school.  Check with Pierce county SAR about that too.   And Trimed is not that bad.  Just work.  keep your head low and you will get good experience.  Then start applying everywhere else to a more reputable company with an owner that wont randomly show up and fire your partner.




Aww... C'mon. Jay isn't that bad. 

No wait. He is.


----------



## Drax (Dec 25, 2013)

I appreciate all the help guys, anything helps. I'll gladly pay it forward given the opportunity.

I've contacted Pierce SAR, awaiting a response from them regarding the sponsorship.

Still actively looking.


----------



## Drax (Dec 28, 2013)

So, I was informed that typically PCESAR will sponsor their active members, but usually not until about year of service. I completely understand why, with people getting sponsored and falling off the grid, but it was a little disappointing to hear that.


----------



## Drax (Jan 14, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> I believe KCESAR will sponsor the card just not put you through school.  Check with Pierce county SAR about that too.   And Trimed is not that bad.  Just work.  keep your head low and you will get good experience.  Then start applying everywhere else to a more reputable company with an owner that wont randomly show up and fire your partner.



I was on top of Tri-Med, called back numerous times after sending in my resume and application. Found out today the hiring manager has scheduled her interviews and won't be scheduling more (this from speaking to her briefly, but directly). RuralMetro won't be doing any hiring until March or April apparently. Haven't heard back from Falck or AMR.


----------



## Stoked (Jan 15, 2014)

Drax said:


> I was on top of Tri-Med, called back numerous times after sending in my resume and application. Found out today the hiring manager has scheduled her interviews and won't be scheduling more (this from speaking to her briefly, but directly). RuralMetro won't be doing any hiring until March or April apparently. Haven't heard back from Falck or AMR.



Seems par for the course (based on my experience with TriMed).  One of the local guys in my EMT course was hired by them within a week.  I called them back 3 times after dropping off all the required paperwork; the last time I called (6 months after the fact), the woman who answered the phone told me she "won't be hiring anyone anymore" and hung up on me.

Personally knowing 3 guys who have worked there and hated every single minute of it, I won't bother calling them again.

AMR's website states they only want applicants who are currently state certified...which you can't get until someone hires you.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 15, 2014)

Funny, I worked TriMed for a year, and while it certainly wasn't a great job, I didn't hate every minute of it.  I made some good friends there and several of us went to medic school together. 
I was on the Renton 92 truck, and had a great relationship with the Renton fire guys. It was good experience.


----------



## Stoked (Jan 16, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Funny, I worked TriMed for a year, and while it certainly wasn't a great job, I didn't hate every minute of it.  I made some good friends there and several of us went to medic school together.
> I was on the Renton 92 truck, and had a great relationship with the Renton fire guys. It was good experience.



Just passing on what I was told.  2 now work for other companies and the third is out of EMS all together.


----------



## Drax (Jan 28, 2014)

PCESAR has costs to volunteering. I could see this possibly working out for someone with money or someone who already has a solid job perhaps as a firefighter. For the guy working part-time looking for more work and who has a desire to be sponsored sooner rather than later, this volunteer opportunity is not ideal.


----------



## Drax (Mar 13, 2014)

*Bump*

I know this is an old post. Just curious if anyone has heard anything new.

I'm interested in hearing about any and all volunteer positions/career positions with Fire Departments/Districts within the Pierce/King/and nearby counties as well.

So far I've applied to about 20 different district/departments. Numerous other EMT jobs. Actively searching and looking just about every day.

Finished my second oral board with Seattle and received an email from Tukwila about possible future positions opening up. Other than that not much information.

If you or your department is looking for a dedicated individual look no further. I am willing to relocate to meet the means of the department upon assignment.

I currently work in Des Moines, so anything near there especially would be awesome, thanks!


----------



## Veigar (Jun 25, 2014)

The Ruston Fire Department is currently taking volunteers. I just sent in an application and the captain said he'd call me in a few days to schedule an interview. He also said I'd be one of 3 others who are also taking TCC's EMT class this fall, so it could be a good match for me.
Does anyone know about the Ruston FD? I know it's probably slow, but would it be beneficial for me to volunteer there? I.e. would it help me get a job in EMS afterwards?


----------



## yowzer (Jun 26, 2014)

Veigar said:


> Does anyone know about the Ruston FD? I know it's probably slow, but would it be beneficial for me to volunteer there? I.e. would it help me get a job in EMS afterwards?



Having a Washington state EMT cert, as opposed to just NR, will make your applications to ambulance companies be more appealing, as it means you'll be able to be working sooner (Takes less time to process adding a new affiliation than your initial application does.)

You'll get more actual EMS experience with a fire department than an ambulance company.


----------



## Drax (Jun 26, 2014)

yowzer said:


> Having a Washington state EMT cert, as opposed to just NR, will make your applications to ambulance companies be more appealing, as it means you'll be able to be working sooner (Takes less time to process adding a new affiliation than your initial application does.)
> 
> You'll get more actual EMS experience with a fire department than an ambulance company.



In the case of Ruston, you'll get more experience working a private ambulance company. 70 calls a year if I'm not mistaken. If I am, I know it is extremely low, less than 1 call a day, and likely less than 3 a week.


----------



## Veigar (Jun 27, 2014)

Holy crap that's so low. Sigh. Ill apply to others I guess. I've been looking at all the fire departments in Pierce County, only a handful accept volunteers.
I have a question about the fitness test..
I'm 150, 5'10", athletic and in good shape. I'm skinny but have a some muscle on me, and continuing to hit the gym. How difficult is the fitness test? Am I going to have a hard time with it?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 27, 2014)

Google CPAT. It's the standard fire department physical assessment, used by just about everybody in WA.


----------



## Drax (Jun 27, 2014)

Veigar said:


> Holy crap that's so low. Sigh. Ill apply to others I guess. I've been looking at all the fire departments in Pierce County, only a handful accept volunteers.
> I have a question about the fitness test..
> I'm 150, 5'10", athletic and in good shape. I'm skinny but have a some muscle on me, and continuing to hit the gym. How difficult is the fitness test? Am I going to have a hard time with it?



I've seen some individuals that didn't appear overly fit rocking the Ruston t-shirt.  I think the hardest part of applying to Ruston might be their 30 something page application. Good luck filling that out if you're not 18 have some, if not a lot of, work experience. I think PHQs for career departments are even easier.


----------



## Veigar (Jun 27, 2014)

Got it, thanks.


----------

